# 1st Time Running for Vice President in HS Club



## feline8 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi all! I'm part of a club in my high school called National Art Honor Society. I'm very passionate about art, and it has always been my talent and hobby. I've never run for a position before and I have a few questions. Like I said, I want to run for vice president, but 2 other girls are running against me who are really popular. I'm shy and I don't know a lot of people in the club since this is a fairly new club at my school. 

The sponsor for the club said that we have to submit a short blurb to her via email and she will print it out as a packet, and in 2 weeks, the members of the club will vote. So no speeches are required. 

How should I win this election? 
Is there any chance? I feel like this is just a popularity contest...
Should I change my position so I wont have to compete against these 2 popular girls? 

I really want a leadership position because I love art and I want to bring a lot of ideas and creativity to the club. Could someone give me advice please? Thanks!


----------



## dmmj (Sep 25, 2012)

Sad to say but most things like that in HS are really just popularity contests. I would try and let your passion for it come through in your speech and go from there.


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 25, 2012)

i would say go for it and when you write your information think about what makes you unique from the competition and highlight that in your blurb.


----------



## feline8 (Sep 25, 2012)

Idk if I should switch my position to treasurer, secretary, or etc, to increase my chances of having a role in the club. 



Kerryann said:


> i would say go for it and when you write your information think about what makes you unique from the competition and highlight that in your blurb.



Thanks, I will try to do that. I will probably bring in artwork during the next club meeting so people would know I am dedicated to art. I guess I should incorporate humor in my blurb because high schoolers seem to like that. I'm not sure how though...This is my first time running for a position.

I'll have to think of creative slogans too, other than the bland "Vote for Anna, she's great at art".


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 25, 2012)

Is the vote done by secret ballot ? If it is, you may have a better chance of winning than you think.Also if you decide to run for some other position try the 2nd in line to replace the president and 1st in line to replace the vice president, a lot of young people after they get something no longer want it,and if either the pres or vice pres leave you will move up.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Sep 25, 2012)

I would run for it. And if you don't win, go for something else


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 25, 2012)

feline8 said:


> Idk if I should switch my position to treasurer, secretary, or etc, to increase my chances of having a role in the club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yes, try to market yourself. What about using social media to help your campaign? You should probably try to create a catchy slogan. My assistant is back tomorrow and he's slick with the words so I will ask him


----------



## dmmj (Sep 25, 2012)

Campaign slogans
" vote for me... or else"
" vote for me I know where the bodies are hidden"


----------



## feline8 (Sep 25, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> Yes, try to market yourself. What about using social media to help your campaign? You should probably try to create a catchy slogan. My assistant is back tomorrow and he's slick with the words so I will ask him



Thanks! That would be very helpful. This is an informal election, and I don't expect anyone to actually campaign for it. There are about 20 people (juniors and seniors only) in this club.

I will definitely do my best to write a good blurb, incorporate humor, and campaign a little. I remember students used to give out candy, so I can try that. 

*Think clever, short, unique, and artsy/creative.* 

Stress on ARTSY, after all this is a National Art Honor Society club.




dmmj said:


> Campaign slogans
> " vote for me... or else"
> " vote for me I know where the bodies are hidden"



Haha! That's funny. I dont know if the teachers/sponsors would accept that though. Dont want them to think I hide bodies for fun now


----------



## wellington (Sep 25, 2012)

Make sure to point out your passion and pour it on. Put in ideas you. Also the importance of art in the schools and beyond. A lot of schools cut art when money is tight. Go for it. You can't win if you don't try. Good luck. Wish we could vote.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 25, 2012)

How will you being the VP be a good thing? That's something I also think is important to add. The "Why" I should vote for you part. Humor is good, IF you can pull it off. As to if it is a popularity contest, depends the mindset of who is in the group. Plus the two popular girls may be actually hurting each other's chances by both being popular... if you know what I mean.


----------



## feline8 (Sep 27, 2012)

Does anyone know any good slogans? 

Here are the ones I found: 
Humorous: Markers: $5.99, Posters : $4.99, Anna for Vice President : Priceless

Like a good neighbor Anna is there!

Philosophical:
"An artist is not paid for her labor but for her vision." Vote Anna for VP so that vision can become possible. <-- needs to be edited..

Ugh I just cant seem to be creative tonight. The blurb is due tomorrow so I need a really good slogan..  Can anyone help?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 27, 2012)

*Sounds good and good luck!*


----------



## dmmj (Sep 27, 2012)

I like the first one, though 4.99 seems expensive for posters.


----------



## feline8 (Sep 28, 2012)

Maybe I'm reading a bit too much into this but here is my blurb..

Hi NAHS members! My name is Anna, and I'm very interested in representing you as Vice President of NAHS. I'm a Junior in the Humanities program and I have had a lot of experience with art. I'm very passionate about drawing and painting, since I've taken AP Studio Art during my Sophomore year, with a 4.0 average. I look forward to supporting our club, our school, and our community together, with new ideas and opportunities for everyone. 

So remember...Paintbrush: $1.99, Paint: $3.99, Anna for Vice President : Priceless 


*"I look forward to supporting our club, our school, and our community together, with new ideas and opportunities for everyone."
Use verb "support" or "serve"?
ex: I look forward to supporting our club, our school, and our community together, with new ideas and opportunities for everyone.
OR I look forward to serving our club, our school, and our community together, with new ideas and opportunities for everyone. 
*


----------

